# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Էթիկա >  Ապտակ աղջկանից

## electrical_storm

Եղելա՞,որ աղջկանից ապտակ ստանաք,տղանե՛ր… Եթե այո,ապա ինչո՞ւ,ո՞նց,պատմեք մի քիչ,եթե ուզում եք…
Աղջիկնե:ր, եղելա՞,որ ապտակեք տղայի կամ բաժակի խմիչքը շփեք վրեն… եթե այո, ապա ինչո՞ւ.//
Ինձ կյանքում ոչ մի աղջիկ չի ապտակել կամ խմիչք չի լցրել վրաս…

----------


## Kita

> Եղելա՞,որ աղջկանից ապտակ ստանաք,տղանե՛ր… Եթե այո,ապա ինչո՞ւ,ո՞նց,պատմեք մի քիչ,եթե ուզում եք…
> Աղջիկնե:ր, եղելա՞,որ ապտակեք տղայի կամ բաժակի խմիչքը շփեք վրեն… եթե այո, ապա ինչո՞ւ.//
> Ինձ կյանքում ոչ մի աղջիկ չի ապտակել կամ խմիչք չի լցրել վրաս…


եղել է, ուղղակի ստացվել է, կատաղած էի կարծեմ:
բայց ընդհանրապես աշխատում եմ այդպիսի բաներ չանել, առավել ևս հասարակայնորեն: 
հետաքրքիր է... դա նույնպես քո կարծիքով քեզ հաճույք է պատճառելու՞... :Smile:  
ինչ հետքրքիր բան է ստացվում...այդքան շատ բան, այսպես ասված, փորձած տղան... դա չի զգացել, թե ինչ է... :Smile:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ինձ մի անգամ մի հատ աղջկա նյարդերը շա՜տ կերա: Չդիմացավ՝ ապտակեց: Ես էլ բռնեցի ու հավեսով պաչեցի, դե ինքն էլ սկսեց ծիծաղել ու … վերջ  :Smile:

----------


## Kita

> Ինձ մի անգամ մի հատ աղջկա նյարդերը շա՜տ կերա: Չդիմացավ՝ ապտակեց: Ես էլ բռնեցի ու հավեսով պաչեցի, դե ինքն էլ սկսեց ծիծաղել ու … վերջ


ինչ-որ շատ բարեհամբույր աղջիկ ես հանդիպել... :Smile:  
բախտդ բերել է :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

Էտեր մնացել պակաս :Shok:

----------


## Selene

> Եղելա՞,որ աղջկանից ապտակ ստանաք,տղանե՛ր… Եթե այո,ապա ինչո՞ւ,ո՞նց,պատմեք մի քիչ,եթե ուզում եք…
> Աղջիկնե:ր, եղելա՞,որ ապտակեք տղայի կամ բաժակի խմիչքը շփեք վրեն… եթե այո, ապա ինչո՞ւ.//
> Ինձ կյանքում ոչ մի աղջիկ չի ապտակել կամ խմիչք չի լցրել վրաս…


Հետաքրքիր է, երբ թեմայի վերնագիրը կարդացի ու տեսա, թե ով է այն բացել, միանգամից մտածեցի, որ նրա հետ անպայման պատահել է նման դեպք,և նա պարզապես ուզում է իմանալ, որքան շատ համախոհ ունի այս դեպքում :Smile:   Բայց փաստորեն սխալվեցի :Tongue:  
Լավ, ասեմ, որ ես երբեք ոչ մեկի ոչ ապտակել եմ, ոչ էլ խմիչք եմ թափել վրա, դե դա իմ կարծիքով պահի ազդեցության տակ կարելի է անել երևի, երբ այսպես ասած, համբերությանդ բաժակը լցվում է :Ok:   ես ուղղակի նման պահերի էլ չեմ շարունակում զրույցը կամ վեճը դիմացինի հետ, կամ պարզապես հեռանում էմ, քանի կրքերը չեն թեժացել :Tongue:  Ինչի թույլ տաս, որ դիմացինը մտածի, թե կարողացել է քեզ այդչափ հունից հանել :Tongue:

----------


## Mesrop

> Ինձ մի անգամ մի հատ աղջկա նյարդերը շա՜տ կերա: Չդիմացավ՝ ապտակեց: Ես էլ բռնեցի ու հավեսով պաչեցի, դե ինքն էլ սկսեց ծիծաղել ու … վերջ


Շուռիկի կայֆերով?  :LOL: 
--
հմ… կատակով չռփելեն…
բայց որ լրջով… ձեռիս տակի էղածը կքաշեմ գլխին…
որտև թույլ չեմ տա որ տեղին չռփի…  :Smile:

----------


## electrical_storm

Բայց պահեր են եղել, որ իրոք արժանի եմ եղել ապտակի ու զարմանում էի, թե ինչու չեմ ստանում.. քիչ էր մնում աղջկան ասեի, «Ինչի՞ էս թողում, ապտակի»..լոլ...

----------


## Kita

> Բայց պահեր են եղել, որ իրոք արժանի եմ եղել ապտակի ու զարմանում էի, թե ինչու չեմ ստանում.. քիչ էր մնում աղջկան ասեի, «Ինչի՞ էս թողում, ապտակի»..լոլ...


չգիտեմ ինչ ես դու արել..
բայց ընդհանրապես, կարելի է ասել, ավելի դաժան է, երբ ինքդ գիտակցում ես, որ արժանի ես, իսկ ապտակ չկա...  
դա ավելի տեղին պատասխան քե արարքին, քան ապտակը...իհարկե ոչ դեբիլ տղաների դեպքում, որոնց համար ոչինչ արժեք չունի...

----------


## electrical_storm

ահա....լսի լուրջ ավելի շատ էի վատ զգում..հետո եղելա աղջկանից ներողություն եմ խնդրել.. չէի կարում նայել աչքերի մեջ... բայց աղջիկները զարմացած նայում էին, չէին հասկանում,թե ինչի եմ ներողություն խնդրում...լոլ... հետո ասում էի,որ էլի տենց լինի, խնդրում եմ ապտակի, ասում էին ձեռքները չի գնա ինձ ապտակեն....

----------


## Arisol

Օ՜, դա իմ ամենասիրելի գործերից մեկն ա :LOL:  :

Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա ապտակ հասցնել ինչ-որ մեկին չեմ սիրում, սակայն իրավիճակը ստիպում ա… Շատ անգամ եմ ապտակ հասցրել տղաներին :Blush:  , հեսա հիշեմ…Հմ… Ընդամենը 6-ին հիշեցի, բայց շատ հնարավոր ա, որ ավելի շատ լինեն: 

Չգիտեմ հաստատ, թե ինչու են տղաներն այդքան քաշվում, երբ իրենց ապտակում են, բայց զգացել եմ, որ դա միակ լավ միջոցն ա, որ ստիպում ա տղաներին մտածել իրենց պահելաձևի վրա (դե ոմանց սա չի վերաբերվում, ցավոք) :

Ինչու՞ եմ հասցրել այդ ապտակները: Որտև չեմ սիրում, երբ ինձ հետ խաղում են, առավել ևս իմ համբերության հետ: Եղել են դեպքեր, երբ տղան անցել ա բարոյական նորմերից ու սկսել ա իրեն կոպիտ ասած անասնավարի պահել :Bad:  : Վերջին անգամ չլպել եմ ՍՕՖ-ին, մինչև հիմա հիշում ա :Tongue:  : Ապտակել եմ համբերությանս հետ խաղալու պատճառով :Blush:  (ինքն ա խնդրել, որ ապտակեմ, թե չէ ձեռս չեր գնում) :

----------


## Մանե

Մի քանի դեպք եղել ա,սակայն մենակ մեկի համար եմ զղջում :Sad:  
Մնացած դեպքերում շատ ճիշտ եմ արել/մի 4 անգամ նույն մարդուն եմ ապտակել :Smile:  /.

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես չեմ ապտակել ու չեմ էլ ապտակի:  :LOL:  Գիտեմ, որ տղաները ցավը շատ ծանր են տանում: Դրա համար էլ խղճում եմ, չեմ ապտակում  :LOL: 
Իսկ խմիչք լցնելը… խմիչք չէ, բայց մի անգամ ճաշի ափսեն եմ շուռ տվել մի հատ տղայի վրա… անունը Հովո էր, հիմա բանակում ա  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինձ մի անգամ մի հատ աղջկա նյարդերը շա՜տ կերա: Չդիմացավ՝ ապտակեց: Ես էլ բռնեցի ու հավեսով պաչեցի, դե ինքն էլ սկսեց ծիծաղել ու … վերջ


Դու՞...  :Shok:  պաչեցի՞ր...  :Shok:  Աչքովս տեսնեմ՝ չեմ հավատա։  :LOL:  

Հա, եղել է, մեր դասարանի տղաներին շատ հաճախակի էի ապտակում։  :Tongue:  Համարյա ամեն օր նրանք արժանանում էին այդպիսի «պատվի»։  :Bad:

----------


## Արշակ

Կարծեմ մի քանի անգամ դպրոցում կին դասատուներից եմ ապտակ կերել։ :Bad:  
Ահավոր վիրավորական ու ստորացուցիչ է։  :Nono:  

Հ. Գ.
electrical_storm, մի բան հարցնեմ էլի։ Դու ամբողջ օ՞րն ես սենց թեմաների մասին մտածում ու խոսում(նկատի ունեմ բոլոր քո բացած թեմաները), թե Ակումբն է ինչ-որ պատճառով մոտդ նման մտածմունքներ առաջացնում։

----------


## Tumbler

Կյանքում չի եղել.

----------


## Amaru

Չէ, չեմ «չռփել», բայց բաժակի պարունակությունը դատարկել եմ ոմանց գլխին  :Blush:

----------


## Goga

Ընդհանրապես չեմ սիրում ձեռք բարձրացնել տղայի վրա, բայց մի անգամ բաժակով ջուրը շփել եմ դեմքին :Smile:

----------


## docart

> ահա....լսի լուրջ ավելի շատ էի վատ զգում..հետո եղելա աղջկանից ներողություն եմ խնդրել.. չէի կարում նայել աչքերի մեջ... բայց աղջիկները զարմացած նայում էին, չէին հասկանում,թե ինչի եմ ներողություն խնդրում...լոլ... հետո ասում էի,որ էլի տենց լինի, խնդրում եմ ապտակի, ասում էին ձեռքները չի գնա ինձ ապտակեն....


դու մի քիչ մազոխիստական գծեր ունես, ամեն դեպքում ինձ այդպես է թվում:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Նենց աղջկա հետ տվեք առեք, նենց տվեք առեք , որ ապտակի չհասնի, իսկ եթե ինքը իրան տենց բանա թույլ տալիս, դանակը խրեք սիրտը առանց խղճի խայթ զգալու  :Angry2:

----------


## Arisol

> Նենց աղջկա հետ տվեք առեք, նենց տվեք առեք , որ ապտակի չհասնի, իսկ եթե ինքը իրան տենց բանա թույլ տալիս, դանակը խրեք սիրտը առանց խղճի խայթ զգալու


Իյա՜, էս ինչե՞ր ես ասում է :Angry2:  : Ուրեմն եթե տղեն իրան նենց ա պահում, որ ապտակի ա արժանի տեղ աղջի՞կն ա մեղավոր :Shok:  : 
Այ քեզ բան…

----------


## electrical_storm

> դու մի քիչ մազոխիստական գծեր ունես, ամեն դեպքում ինձ այդպես է թվում:


Որ զգում ես, որ ոչ ճիշտ բան ես արել ու ներողություն ես խնդրում, դրա մեջ մազոխիզմ չկա...

----------


## murmushka

ապտակել եմ ,սակայն կատակով....
մի անգամ տղաներից մեկը պարծեցավ, որ իրեն խփել չեմ կարողանա, այսինքն ինքը կարող է այնպես պաշտպանվել,որ իմ հարվածները նրան չեն կպնի...դե ես մի քանի անգամ հարցրեցի չի նեղանա ինձնից, եթե այնուամենայնիվ ինձ հաջողվի իրեն հարվածել, ինքն էլ ասեց ոչ, ես էլ ապտակեցի... ինչ ինչ, բայց նա ապտակի չէր սպասում… :Wink:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Իյա՜, էս ինչե՞ր ես ասում է : Ուրեմն եթե տղեն իրան նենց ա պահում, որ ապտակի ա արժանի տեղ աղջի՞կն ա մեղավոր : 
> Այ քեզ բան…


Նախ նշեցի նախապայմանները, հետո աղջիկը իրա նրբությունը չկորցնելու, իրա բարձունքից չիջնելու համար, մինչև վերջ էլ չպիտի թույլ տա ապտակի ցանկացաց տղու, մաքսիմում կարա վիրավորի , ֆռա գնա: Հաստատ էտի ապտակից վատա:
Ապտակելը աղջկա համար չի  :Think:   Իսկ եթե տղեն տեղիքա տալիս , որ  ԿԱՐԳԻՆ աղջիկը ապտակի  :Bad:  չունեմ հարգելու էտ տղուն, բայց նույնիսկ էտ դեպքում ապտակելը սխալա!!!
Դե ամենադաժան պահը՝դանակի պահը կարգին տղու համար ա:  :Think:

----------


## Arisol

Ես իմ համադասարանցի մի քանի տղաների եմ ապտակել, որոնք գնում գալիս խուտուտ էին տալիս ինձ, կճմթում էին, իբր խաղում են, իսկ ես չեմ հանդուրժի, եթե բացի իմ սիրելիից ուրիշ մեկը կպնի ինձ: 

Ես մի քանի անգամ զգուշացրել եմ նախքան ապտակելը, իսկ երբ արդեն համը հանել են` ապտակել եմ ու լավ եմ արել ու ասեմ, որ տենց մի անգամ էլ ինձ պատասխան ապտակ հասցրեց մի տղա ու նույնիսկ ներողություն չխնդրեց: Մի՞թե նա տղա ա: Երեք տարի ա արդեն ոչ բարևում եմ, ոչ խոսում նրա հետ: Ու եթե դու, *Հայ* կողմ ես այդ տղային, ճիշտ ես համարում, որ իր արարքներից հետո, իմ զգուշացումներից հետո, այնուհետև իմ ապտակից հետո, որը նույնպես, հավանաբար ավելորդություն ես համարում,  նա ինձ պատասխան ապտակ ա հասցրել, ապա ամո՛թ քեզ, հազա՛ր ամոթ:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Ես իմ համադասարանցի մի քանի տղաների եմ ապտակել, որոնք գնում գալիս խուտուտ էին տալիս ինձ, կճմթում էին, իբր խաղում են, իսկ ես չեմ հանդուրժի, եթե բացի իմ սիրելիից ուրիշ մեկը կպնի ինձ: 
> 
> Ես մի քանի անգամ զգուշացրել եմ նախքան ապտակելը, իսկ երբ արդեն համը հանել են` ապտակել եմ ու լավ եմ արել ու ասեմ, որ տենց մի անգամ էլ ինձ պատասխան ապտակ հասցրեց մի տղա ու նույնիսկ ներողություն չխնդրեց: Մի՞թե նա տղա ա: Երեք տարի ա արդեն ոչ բարևում եմ, ոչ խոսում նրա հետ: Ու եթե դու, *Հայ* կողմ ես այդ տղային, ճիշտ ես համարում, որ իր արարքներից հետո, իմ զգուշացումներից հետո, այնուհետև իմ ապտակից հետո, որը նույնպես, հավանաբար ավելորդություն ես համարում,  նա ինձ պատասխան ապտակ ա հասցրել, ապա ամո՛թ քեզ, հազա՛ր ամոթ:


Ուրեմ ձեր դասարանում տղա չի էղել:
Թեման չեմ շարունակի, չես ուզում ջոգես: :Think:  
Ու դու ինձ  չես ճանաչում որ ամոթանք տաս, անպատասխանատու քայլեր մի արա, կարողա խորանամ: :Think: 
Ու վաբշե մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ, մութ չմնա-------» աղջիկը էեկուզ վերջի անբարոյականն էլ լինի, իրա վրա ձեռ բարձրացնելը տղու կողմից ստորությունա, թուլության դրսեվորում :Angry2:

----------


## electrical_storm

լավ էլի… խնդրում եմ պետք չի էլի "կարգին" աղջիկ-տղա խառնել իրար… չեմ հասկանում ֆորումում ինչա կատարվում… երիտասարդական հավես քննարկումների փոխարեն սկսվել են "կարգին-շմարգին" բաներ որոշվել…

----------


## Նարեկ

> Ուրեմ ձեր դասարանում տղա չի էղել:
> Թեման չեմ շարունակի, չես ուզում ջոգես: 
> Ու դու ինձ  չես ճանաչում որ ամոթանք տաս, անպատասխանատու քայլեր մի արա, կարողա խորանամ:
> Ու վաբշե մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ, մութ չմնա-------» աղջիկը էեկուզ վերջի անբարոյականն էլ լինի, իրա վրա ձեռ բարձրացնելը տղու կողմից ստորությունա, թուլության դրսեվորում


Շուտվանից գրառում չէի արել էս ֆորումում: Չնայած հազարից մեկ եմ մտնում, բայց նենց բաներ եմ կարդում, որ չեմ կարա չարտահայտվեմ: "Հայ" ջան, եթե էս աղջիկը արել ա դա, ուրեմն տենց ա ճիշտ եղել, ու երևի դու ճիշտ ես, որ իրանց դասարանում տղա չկա: Իսկ ամոթանքի մասին կարամ ասեմ, որ դա պատասխան ա էղել քո էն ասածին, որ եթե աղջիկը իրեն տենց բան ա թույլ տալիս, ապա տղան կարող ա առանց խղճի խայթի դանակահարի նրան: Կարծում եմ քո ասածը վիրավորական ա եղել մի մարդու համար, ով իր գործողությունների համար համոզիչ պատճառ ա ունեցել: Վերջում էլ ավելացնեմ, որ եթե "խորանալու" ինչ-որ բաներ ունես կարաս օրինակ ինձ դիմես, կխորանանք:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Շուտվանից գրառում չէի արել էս ֆորումում: Չնայած հազարից մեկ եմ մտնում, բայց նենց բաներ եմ կարդում, որ չեմ կարա չարտահայտվեմ: "Հայ" ջան, եթե էս աղջիկը արել ա դա, ուրեմն տենց ա ճիշտ եղել, ու երևի դու ճիշտ ես, որ իրանց դասարանում տղա չկա: Իսկ ամոթանքի մասին կարամ ասեմ, որ դա պատասխան ա էղել քո էն ասածին, որ եթե աղջիկը իրեն տենց բան ա թույլ տալիս, ապա տղան կարող ա առանց խղճի խայթի դանակահարի նրան: Կարծում եմ քո ասածը վիրավորական ա եղել մի մարդու համար, ով իր գործողությունների համար համոզիչ պատճառ ա ունեցել: Վերջում էլ ավելացնեմ, որ եթե "խորանալու" ինչ-որ բաներ ունես կարաս օրինակ ինձ դիմես, կխորանանք:


Ին չ վերաբերվումա դնակահարելուն՝ ամենքը   իրա ձևով: Ոչ մեկի չեմ ուզել վիրավորեմ , ու ընդհանրապես եթե մարդուն չես ճանաչում  իրավունք էլ չունես վիրավորելու, կամ իրա սևին սպիտակ ասելու: 
Բայց իմ համար կարևոր չի ովա արել, ճիշտը մարդու անձից չի կախված, ճիշտը ընդհանուրա: Ու ինչա նշանակում , եթե արելա ուրեմն ճիշտա էղել՞: 
Ու հետո , ախպեր ջան, քո հետ ինչ ունեմ խորանալու, քեզ չեմ էլ ճանաչում, առայժմ կարամ ամենաշատը ծանոթություն առաջարկեմ, հետո եթե կարիք լինի ինչ որ բանից կխորանանք: 
Նենց նպատակով խորանալու բան չեմ ման գալիս:

----------


## Գաղթական

մի հետաքրքիր պատմություն հիշեցի..

ցածր դասարաններում համադասարանցիներիցս մեկի հետ պատերազմի մեջ էինք գտնվում..
բավական էր նույնիսկ մի շատ չնչին առիթ, որ ծեծկռտուք սկսվեր..

մի օր էլ, զանգը տալուց հետո, երբ դասարանցիների մեծ մասը դուրս է վազում վայելելու դասամիջոցը, ես արագ-արագ հաջորդ դասի տնայինն էի արտագրում, մեկ էլ..
աչքովս ընկավ, թե ինչպես է հենց այդ «ախոյան»-ս շարքերի արանքում մեկ ուրիշի հետ գոտեմարտի բռնվել..
և երբ, գզվռտոցի ընթացքում, հասցրեց մի երկու ծանրակշիռ եզրակացություններ կատարել մրցակցի ընտանիքի անդամների մասին - դժվարացա ինձ զսպել..

մի հայացքով ստուգելով դասարանում ներկա մի քանի աղջիկների առկայությունը, սեղանների վրայով ուղղվեցի գոտեմարտի բռնվածների կողմ.
- արա չե՞ս տենում, որ աղջիկ կա, ինչ ես բերանդ ափռ-ցփռ բացում..

երևի ոտքիս հարվածը ուժեղ ստացվեց, բայց «ախոյան»-ս, տապալվելուց հետո, դեռ մի քանի մետր էլ գետնի վրա իր հետքը թողեց..

ու երբ ինձանից շատ գոհ դիրքով շուրջս էի ուսումնասիրում, դասարանում առկա այն աղջիկների խմբից մեկը պոկվեց ու սկսեց արագ վազքով մոտենալ մեզ..
ես նույնիսկ հանկարծակիի եկա՝ կասկածելով, թե հենց իմ կողմ է վազում, որ փաթաթվի, ու զարմանալով, թե ինչո՞ւ է այդքան շտապում շնորհակալություն հայտնել օրիորդապնդիչությանս նման դրսևորման համար..

էնէնց էլ ուժեղ ապտակեց անպիտանը.. հետն էլ ինձ ապտակեց.. :Shok: 

է հա ես ո՞րտեղից պետքա գլխի ընկած լինեյի «ախոյան»-իս նկատմամբ իրա տածած մեծ ու ջերմ գաղտնի սիրո մասին.. :Think:

----------

Arpine (02.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (28.08.2010)

----------


## Երկնային

_իսկ ես երբեք ոչ մի տղայի չեմ ապտակել…  ոչ էլ կանեմ երևի, ինչ-որ չափով դա համարում եմ ոչ կոռեկտ պահվածք աղջկա կողմից…_

----------


## Ribelle

Մի անգամ եղել է: Կարծեմ ութերորդ դասարանում էի: Հիմա չէի անի, ուղղակի կարհամարհեի: Բայց դրանից հետո մոտեցավ ու ներողություն խնդրեց, ասեց, որ արժանի էր ապտակի:

----------


## Fedayi

Աստված հեռու պահի. նույնիսկ չեմ էլ ուզում պատկերացնել...

----------


## Մարկիզ

Նենց աննկարագրելի զգացու՜մ ա… :Jpit:  Նենց կայֆ ա՜: :LOL:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Նենց աննկարագրելի զգացու՜մ ա… Նենց կայֆ ա՜:


Մարկ, թուշիկդ մոտիկ բեր  :LOL: 

Հա շաաաաաաաաաաաաաատ անգամ եմ ապտակել, բայց կատակով   :LOL:  :Blush: 
Իսկ իսկական , ինչ որ պատճառի համար , երբեք ու երբեք էլ չեմ անի, քանի որ ամենամեծ ապտակը դա  արհամարանքն ա:  :Smile:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

վայ վայ վայ վայ ու ևս մեկ անգամ վայ  :Angry2: .  շատ տգեղ երևույթա........   ու  դրա առաջին մեղավորը  տղանա,,,  :Sad:

----------


## comet

> Ինձ մի անգամ մի հատ աղջկա նյարդերը շա՜տ կերա: Չդիմացավ՝ ապտակեց: Ես էլ բռնեցի ու հավեսով պաչեցի, դե ինքն էլ սկսեց ծիծաղել ու … վերջ


Միշտ խուսափել եմ ապտակելուց, որովհետև կարծել եմ, որ ապտակին հաստատ համբույրը կհաջորդի :Blush: 
Ինձ թվում է ապտակը մի յուրովի համբույրի հրավեր է :Xeloq:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Իմ հետ էլ չի պատահել տենց բան  :Jpit:  Բայց որ պատահեր, հաստատ ռեֆլեքսներս աշխատելու էին  :Aggressive: , խեղճ աղջիկ  :Sad:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Ես  կուզեի մի անգամ փորձել, բայց պետքա ապտակելուց հետո արագ փախուստի դիմել, որ դիմացինի ռեֆլեքսները չաշխատի :Sad:  :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Էտեր մնացել պակաս


+1 :Smile:

----------


## Ariadna

Ես չեմ կարող ապտակել, ոչ մեկին։ Նույնիսկ իմ էրեխուն չեմ ապտակի, ձեռս չի գնա։ Բայց կարամ մազերը քաշեմ, գլուխը բռնեմ թափահարեմ, վատ խոսքեր ասեմ, կծեմ  :LOL:  Խեղճ ախպորս էդ սաղից արել եմ  :Sad:

----------


## Elmo

> Ես չեմ կարող ապտակել, ոչ մեկին։ Նույնիսկ իմ էրեխուն չեմ ապտակի, ձեռս չի գնա։ Բայց կարամ մազերը քաշեմ, գլուխը բռնեմ թափահարեմ, վատ խոսքեր ասեմ, կծեմ  Խեղճ ախպորս էդ սաղից արել եմ


Մի հատ էլ ես ձև ասեմ: Կարաս բարձրակրունգ կոշիկով ուժեղ ոտնաթաթին հարվածես:

----------


## Ariadna

> Մի հատ էլ ես ձև ասեմ: Կարաս բարձրակրունգ կոշիկով ուժեղ ոտնաթաթին հարվածես:


Չէէէ, էդ էլ ոտս չի գնա անեմ  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

Հետաքիքրիր է, որ երբ կինն է ապտակում տղամարդուն, դա ավելի շուտ ընկալվում է՝ որպես վիրավորանք, տղամարդկային արժանապատվությանը հասցրած հարված, այսինքն՝ հոգեբանական կողմով է ընկալվում։ Իսկ երբ տղամարդն է կնոջը ապտակում, դա անվանում են »ծեծ«, «կնոջ վրա ձեռք բարձրացնել» ու ավելի շատ ֆիզիկական ներգործության վրա են կենտրոնանում։  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Չէէէ, էդ էլ ոտս չի գնա անեմ


Կոշիկը կարաս ձեռքով ել բռնես ու տենց խփես: :LOL:

----------


## Ariadna

> Կոշիկը կարաս ձեռքով ել բռնես ու տենց խփես:


Դրա շուրջ կմտածեմ, շնորհակալություն  :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ես չեմ կարող ապտակել, ոչ մեկին։ Նույնիսկ իմ էրեխուն չեմ ապտակի, ձեռս չի գնա։ Բայց կարամ մազերը քաշեմ, գլուխը բռնեմ թափահարեմ, վատ խոսքեր ասեմ, կծեմ  Խեղճ ախպորս էդ սաղից արել եմ


Ճանկռելը մոռացար  :This:  :Cray:

----------


## Dayana

> Ճանկռելը մոռացար


 :Shok:  Աննա՞  :Shok: 

Լավ, ինչպես տեսնում եմ բոլորդ խիստ դաստիարակված, շատ բարի ու քաղաքավարի եք  :Smile:  իսկ ես ապտակել եմ  :Blush:   երկու տարբեր տղաների  :Blush:  Զզվացրել էին  :Sad:   :Blush:  

Այ տենց, էս էլ նրա համար, ոչ չասեք Դայուշը հրեշտակ ա կամ նման մի հորինած բան, որ մեկն ասելա ու բոլորը հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունել են  :Sad:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Ճանկռելը մոռացար


ՍՄՍ-ներն էլ ասա Բագ ջան, աշքիս հեսա Վարպետի կարիքը զգալու ենք  :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Հետաքիքրիր է, որ երբ կինն է ապտակում տղամարդուն, դա ավելի շուտ ընկալվում է՝ որպես վիրավորանք, տղամարդկային արժանապատվությանը հասցրած հարված, այսինքն՝ հոգեբանական կողմով է ընկալվում։ Իսկ երբ տղամարդն է կնոջը ապտակում, դա անվանում են »ծեծ«, «կնոջ վրա ձեռք բարձրացնել» ու ավելի շատ ֆիզիկական ներգործության վրա են կենտրոնանում։


Երբ կինն ա ապտակում, էդ նշանակում ա, որ տղամարդը կամ շատ հիմար ա, որ կնոջը հասցրել ա էդ աստիճանի, կամ պարզապես ինքը ուզեցել ա հասցնի էդ աստիճանի, որ իրան ապտակեն(կարող ա և հաճույք ա ստանում դրանից): Երկու դեպքում էլ պետք չի դրանից վիրավորվել(խոսքը նորմալ կնոջ մասին է, ոչ թե հիստերիկ աննորմալ ղանջղ կնոջ)

Երբ տղամարդն է ապտակում, դա նշանակում է մի բան: Տղամարդը պարզապես դեբիլ ա: Եթե իհարկե կինը նենց շատ վատ բան չի արել(օրինակ դավաճանություն) բայց էդ դեպքում կարելի ա միանգամից մոստից գցել, կամ վիզը ջարդել:

----------

Arpine (02.08.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

Ինձ ապտակել են: Դպրոցում... տղաների զուգարանում... Եթե չեմ սխալվում, էդ աղջիկը հիմա Երևանում:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Ինձ ապտակել են: Դպրոցում... տղաների զուգարանում... Եթե չեմ սխալվում, էդ աղջիկը հիմա Երևանում:


Վայ քու արաաաաա,
Էդ ինչ էիր անում էդ աղջկան ձեր դպրոցի տղաների զուգարանում  :Think: 
Է բա կապտակի բա ինչ կանի  :LOL: 
Չնայած … :LOL:

----------

Ուլուանա (01.09.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

> Ճանկռելը մոռացար


Խեղճ էրեխուս նենց էի ճանկռել, ոնց որ ռազմի դաշտից էկած լիներ  :Blush:

----------


## Elmo

> Խեղճ էրեխուս նենց էի ճանկռել, ոնց որ ռազմի դաշտից էկած լիներ


Տեղն ա իրան: Բա խ՞ի ա հայդ անում: Ապրես  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Լավ, ինչպես տեսնում եմ բոլորդ խիստ դաստիարակված, շատ բարի ու քաղաքավարի եք  իսկ ես ապտակել եմ   երկու տարբեր տղաների  Զզվացրել էին


Չէ, ո՞վ ասեց։ Ես, բոլորի գրածները կարդալով, ինչքան հասկացա, էստեղ ապտակելու ամենամեծ փորձը ես ունեմ։  :Rolleyes:  Թեմայի սկզբներում գրել էի, որ մեր դասարանի տղաներին բավական հաճախակի էի ապտակում՝ Էլմոյի նշած պատճառներով։ Նենց որ ես ամենաանդաստիարակը դուրս եկա...  :Blush: 



> Այ տենց, էս էլ նրա համար, ոչ չասեք Դայուշը հրեշտակ ա կամ նման մի հորինած բան, որ մեկն ասելա ու բոլորը հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունել են


Բայց ո՞վ ա քեզ հրեշտակի տեղ դրել որ։  :Shok:  Մեկը ես երբեք էլ էդ կարծիքին չեմ եղել։  :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Չէ, ո՞վ ասեց։ Ե, բոլորի գրածները կարդալով, ինչքան հասկացա, էստեղ ապտակելու ամենամեծ փորձը ես ունեմ։  Թեմայի սկզբներում գրել էի, որ մեր դասարանի տղաներին բավական հաճախակի էի ապտակում՝ Էլմոյի նշած պատճառներով։ Նենց որ ես ամենաանդաստիարակը դուրս եկա...


Ես կնոջ անդաստիարակության մասին բան չեմ ասել: Հակառակը տղամարդու հիմարության կամ չափից դուրս ջրիկության(էդ մեկը լավ իմաստով) մասին եմ խոսել:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես կնոջ անդաստիարակության մասին բան չեմ ասել: Հակառակը տղամարդու հիմարության կամ չափից դուրս ջրիկության(էդ մեկը լավ իմաստով) մասին եմ խոսել:


Գիտեմ։ Իսկ իմ գրածից մի՞թե դա էր հասկացվում։  :Shok:  Ես պատճառների մասին խոսելիս ասեցի, որ քո նշած պատճառներով եմ ապտակել, իսկ անդաստիարակության մասին Դայանան էր նշել, ես դա հո քեզ չվերագրեցի։  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

> Գիտեմ։ Իսկ իմ գրածից մի՞թե դա էր հասկացվում։  Ես պատճառների մասին խոսելիս ասեցի, որ քո նշած պատճառներով եմ ապտակել, իսկ անդաստիարակության մասին Դայանան էր նշել, ես դա հո քեզ չվերագրեցի։


 :LOL:  հաա ես էլ արդեն ծածկագիրս էի ուզում փոխեի: Ասի «այ մարդ տենաս էս ո՞վ ա իմ փոխարեն տենց բան գրել»:  :LOL: 
Կատակ :Tongue:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Միշտ խուսափել եմ ապտակելուց, որովհետև կարծել եմ, որ ապտակին հաստատ համբույրը կհաջորդի
> Ինձ թվում է ապտակը մի յուրովի համբույրի հրավեր է


Հա՞, Այ քեզ բա՜ն ...  ::}: 
Տենց լինի որոշ տղաներ՝ համբույրի ակնկալիքներով , աղջիկներին կապտակեին  :LOL:

----------


## Second Chance

> Միշտ խուսափել եմ ապտակելուց, որովհետև կարծել եմ, որ ապտակին հաստատ համբույրը կհաջորդի
> Ինձ թվում է ապտակը մի յուրովի համբույրի հրավեր է


 :LOL:  Հա ֆիլմերումա տենց շատ լինում, քո աչքն էլ վախեցելա :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Երկնային

> Միշտ խուսափել եմ ապտակելուց, որովհետև կարծել եմ, որ ապտակին հաստատ համբույրը կհաջորդի
> Ինձ թվում է ապտակը մի յուրովի համբույրի հրավեր է


_ստեղ են ասել` բյոտ - զնաչիտ լյուբիտ…_

----------


## Մարկիզ

> ստեղ են ասել` բյոտ - զնաչիտ լյուբիտ…


Իսկ կա արդյոք տարբերություն քացու, չափալախի, բռունցքով հարվածի միջև՝ կապված սիրո դոզաչափերի հետ... :LOL: 
փաստորեն լուսամուտից դուրս շպրտելը դա շաաատ սիրելու վառ նշան է: :LOL:

----------

Նաիրուհի (28.08.2010)

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

> Հա՞, Այ քեզ բա՜ն ... 
> Տենց լինի որոշ տղաներ՝ համբույրի ակնկալիքներով , աղջիկներին կապտակեին


հա ես փորձեցի  մի 2 հոգու ապտակեի էնել   :Black Eye:

----------


## Երկնային

> Իսկ կա արդյոք տարբերություն քացու, չափալախի, բռունցքով հարվածի միջև՝ կապված սիրո դոզաչափերի հետ...
> փաստորեն լուսամուտից դուրս շպրտելը դա շաաատ սիրելու վառ նշան է:


_դե… ո՞նց ասեմ… դա արդեն անձնական նախասիրությունների հետ է կապված…_

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Բա չլներ մի հավատարիմ աղջիկ թեկուզ մի հատել ապտակեր, շատ սիրելուցա որ ապտակում են:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Սադոմազոխիստներ .... :LOL:

----------


## Երկնային

> Բա չլներ մի հավատարիմ աղջիկ թեկուզ մի հատել ապտակեր, շատ սիրելուցա որ ապտակում են:


_մեկ էլ հավատարիմ լինելուց չէ՞…  սենց ծեծում ա ու բացականչու~մ. «Ա~խ ինչու՞ եմ ես քեզ հավատարիմ, ինչու ՞…»_

----------


## Մարկիզ

> _դե… ո՞նց ասեմ… դա արդեն անձնական նախասիրությունների հետ է կապված…_


Դաաաա, հետաքրքիր կլիներ իմանալ ակումբցիների նախասիրությունները այդ հույժ կարևորագույն հարցում... :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

> Հա՞, Այ քեզ բա՜ն ... 
> Տենց լինի որոշ տղաներ՝ համբույրի ակնկալիքներով , աղջիկներին կապտակեին


e}|{uka ջան խոսքը գնում է աղջկա ապտակելու մասին ոչ թե տղու: Բա մի հատ փափուկ թաթիկը չկպներ թուշիկիս? :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> _մեկ էլ հավատարիմ լինելուց չէ՞…  սենց ծեծում ա ու բացականչու~մ. «Ա~խ ինչու՞ եմ ես քեզ հավատարիմ, ինչու ՞…»_


 :Shok:  :Shok: 
Կամ՝ քացով դեմքին ու ՛՛ Ես քեզ շատ-շատ սիրում եմ՛՛ :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Չէ, ո՞վ ասեց։ Ե, բոլորի գրածները կարդալով, ինչքան հասկացա, էստեղ ապտակելու ամենամեծ փորձը ես ունեմ։  Թեմայի սկզբներում գրել էի, որ մեր դասարանի տղաներին բավական հաճախակի էի ապտակում՝ Էլմոյի նշած պատճառներով։ Նենց որ ես ամենաանդաստիարակը դուրս եկա... 
> 
> Բայց ո՞վ ա քեզ հրեշտակի տեղ դրել որ։  Մեկը ես երբեք էլ էդ կարծիքին չեմ եղել։


Ահա և պայմանավորվեցինք  :Wink:  Ան, բայց ինձ էնքան են ասել հրեշտակ ես, անմեղ ես, վայ որ առաջին անգամ տեսա ֆլան-ֆստա, ես էլ եմ հավատացել  :LOL:  

Բայց ես 2 անգամ եմ ապտակել  :Blush:  ազնիվ պինգվինի խոսք  :Blush:

----------


## Երկնային

> Դաաաա, հետաքրքիր կլիներ իմանալ ակումբցիների նախասիրությունները այդ հույժ կարևորագույն հարցում...


_հարցում բացի… _ 




> Կամ՝ քացով դեմքին ու ՛՛ Ես քեզ շատ-շատ սիրում եմ՛՛


_հետո էլ կասի` նենց սիրով պարուրեցի, ուշքը գնաց երջանկությունից…_ 




> e}|{uka ջան խոսքը գնում է աղջկա ապտակելու մասին ոչ թե տղու: Բա մի հատ փափուկ թաթիկը չկպներ թուշիկիս?


_Հայկ ջան, իսկ դու պատկերացրու, որ ոսկորոտ եղավ ու երկար եղունգներո~վ…_

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Որ երկար եղունգների հետես? էն որ մարշուտնիներում նստում են ու տվյալ եղունգը փայլփլուն սումկան ծածկումա ու ամեն սանտիմետրը մեկ մի գույնովա ներկած :LOL: ?  դրանց տերերը կյանքում իմը չենել լինի որ ապտակենել:

----------


## Barev

Կյանքումս մեկ անգամ եմ ապտակել, ու չեմ  փոշմանում  :Cool: , իսկ հարմար առիթի դեպքում կարելի է նորից  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## total_abandon

Կյանքում ինձ թույլ չեմ տա, որ հարցը դրան հասնի, ու եթե աղջկա հետ մոտ հարաբերությունների մեջ ես հաստատ կհասկացնեմ թե ինչ մարդ եմ,  իսկ եթե հանկարծ աղջիկը իրեն շատ բաներ թույլ տա, օրինակ ապտակի, կարողա նաեվ իր կամքին հակառակ համբուրեմ էլ... :Wink:

----------


## snow

Դպրոցական տարիներին ռազբոյնիկի մեկն եմ եղել, տենց օր չկար, որ մեկի հետ չկռվեի:
Ու տենց կռիվների ժամանակ ոտովել եմ խփել, ապտակել էլ եմ, .... հիմա ուզում եմ հիշեմ քանի անգամ եմ ապտակել, բաըց ենքան շատա, հաշիվը կորցրել եմ: :Blush:  Բայց դե կարևորը վերջոմ իրար հասկանում էինք ու չէինք նեղանում միմյանցից: 
Բայց մի դեպք շատա մեջս տպավորվել, էդ ժամանակ ոնց էի ամաչում :Blush:  Ուրեմն մեր տղերքից մեկը նեռվերս էր ուտում, ու ես մինչև ուզեցի ապտակեմ,  ինքը պպզեց ու էդ ապտակը իմ շատ լավ ընկերոջը բաժին հասավ.. Բայց հո չէի խփել...... :Shok: .   Բայց կարևորն ենա, որ հիմա ամեն հանդիպելուց էդ հիշում ու մի լավ ծիծաղում ենք :LOL:

----------

Kita (14.09.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Սենց մի դեպք էլ ինձ պատահեց դպրոցում, 4 դաասարան էինք: Հիմնականում տղաների հետ էի խաղում դե կռիվներս էլ բանականա իրենց հետ ու մի անգամ էլ էլի տենց իրար հետևից վազել, մազերից ձգել հրմշտել եղավ, տարա բերեցի որ մի հատ չհասցրի մի տղայի  :Black Eye: աչքերը չռած նայեց ես էլ փախա, որ նույնն էլ ինքը չանի  :Blush:  մեկ էլ հետևիցս եկավ դասարան տեսնեմ քթից արյունա գալիս ատամն էլ կոտրվել էր իրար զարկվելուց  :Blush:  Հա, իրոք շատ ամաչեցի, հետո դրա համար ծնողական ժաղով էլ հրավիրեցին  :Xeloq:  Բայց ի տարբերություն վերևի պատմությանը էտ տղան մինչև հիմա ինձ չի խոսացնում  :Cry:  չնայած, որ ներեղություն խնդրել էի... դա ընդամենը մանկական չարաճճիության արդյունք էր, ջահել վախտերով.  :Jpit: 

Իսկ ընդհանրապես տգեղ բանա, երբ գիտակից աղջիկը ապտակի տղային: Չեմ էլ պատկերացնում էտ ինչի՞ հասցրած պետքա լինեն, որ ապտակես   :Xeloq:

----------


## snow

> Իսկ ընդհանրապես տգեղ բանա, երբ գիտակից աղջիկը ապտակի տղային: Չեմ էլ պատկերացնում էտ ինչի՞ հասցրած պետքա լինեն, որ ապտակես


Համաձայն եմ Լուսաբեր ջան, գիտակից աղջիկը իրեն չպիտի թույլ տա նման արարք, պարզապես կարող է արհամարհել և վերջ, դա ավելի մեծ ապտակ է :
Էս տարիքում ինձ երբեք թույլ չեմ տա նման արարք, բայց դե երեխա ժամանակ ես չէի ուզում աղջիկ լինեի, միշտ բողոքում էի մամային, թե ինչի եմ աղջիկ, ու ինձ էլ տղու նման էի պահում, հատկապես հագ ու կապում, էդ երևի նրանից էլ էր գալիս, որ 3 աղբոր մեջ եմ մեծացել: Բայց դե քանի մեծացա, էնքան սկսեցի ամաչել արաքներիս համար, ու սկսեցի ինքս ինձ վրա աշխատել

----------


## ministr

Պինգ պոնգն էր պակաս....
Հուսով եմ դպրոցի ուսուցչուհուց կերած ապտակը հաշիվ չի  :Jpit:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Համաձայն եմ Լուսաբեր ջան, գիտակից աղջիկը իրեն չպիտի թույլ տա նման արարք, պարզապես կարող է արհամարհել և վերջ, դա ավելի մեծ ապտակ է :
> Էս տարիքում ինձ երբեք թույլ չեմ տա նման արարք


Երբեք մի ասա երբեք, մարդ ես մեկ էլ տեսար :  :Jpit:

----------


## Արիացի

Սխալը նրանից ա, որ բնությունը աղջկան ձեռք ա տվել, որ հլա մի հատ էլ փորձի ապտակել:  :Angry2: 
Բայց ամեն դեպքում տղան չպիտի իրեն թույլ տա նենց բան, որ աղջկա ոչ թե ձեռքը չբարձրանա, այլ մտքով էլ նման բան չանցնի:

----------


## Chuk

> Սխալը նրանից ա, որ բնությունը աղջկան ձեռք ա տվել, որ հլա մի հատ էլ փորձի ապտակել:


Ասա է. ասա.... շատ սխալ բան ա արել բնությունը: Ասա այ ախմախ բնություն, ձեռի փոխարեն ուրիշ ագրեգատ տայիր տունը մաքրելու, ճաշը սարքելու, տղամարդուն շոյելու, երեխուն պահելու, լվացք անելու համար... թե չէ տվածդ ձեռովդ պետքն եղած ժամանակ ապտակում էլ ա, բա սա արդարությու՞ն ա  :Angry2:

----------

Lion (14.09.2009), total_abandon (05.06.2014), VisTolog (13.04.2011), Հայկօ (14.09.2009), Նաիրուհի (28.08.2010), Քամի (14.09.2009), Ֆոտոն (14.09.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Սխալը նրանից ա, որ բնությունը աղջկան ձեռք ա տվել, որ հլա մի հատ էլ փորձի ապտակել: 
> Բայց ամեն դեպքում տղան չպիտի իրեն թույլ տա նենց բան, որ աղջկա ոչ թե ձեռքը չբարձրանա, այլ մտքով էլ նման բան չանցնի:


Սասի իդեալը  :LOL:

----------

Amaru (14.09.2009), Chuk (14.09.2009), Norton (14.09.2009), VisTolog (13.04.2011), Yevuk (15.09.2009), Հայկօ (14.09.2009), Նաիրուհի (28.08.2010), Ռեդ (28.08.2010), Ֆոտոն (14.09.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> 


Եվ այս կնոջից ի՞նչ պիտի սպասեք :Shok:  
համ տունը կմաքրի, համ տղամարդուն կշոյի, համ ................ մալադեց կին  :Hands Up:  
վատ չի, վատ չի :Xeloq:

----------

Lion (14.09.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

Վայ, Կռնատ աղջիկը  :Jpit: : 

Էդ էր պակաս՝ աղջիկը ինձ ապտակի: Գլուխը կպոկեմ  :Angry2:  :LOL: :

Էմանսիպացիա, գենդերային հավասարություն, գող փիսո, քաչալ շուն... Թող պատրաստ լինեն ծեծ ուտելու  ::}: :

----------


## Kuk

Ապտա՞կ :Shok:  Գոնե սումկով գլխին օպեռացիա :LOL: 
Չէ բայց կտամ կսպանեմ, կյանքումս ինձ չեն ապտակել, արյուն կթափեմ:
Փաստորեն որ ինձ Ստամբուլում ապտակեն, դաշնագ կդառնամ ::}:

----------


## Lion

*Հայկօ, Kuk* ջան

 Չարժե այդ ամենն այդքան լուրջ ընդունել: Ի դեպ - ինձ ոչ մի անգամ չեն ապտակել, երևի առիթ չեմ տվել, բայց որ հանկարծ ու հանկարծ... նման մի բան լինի - փորս կբռնեմ ու կծիծաղամ այդ աղջկա վրա :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ուրեմն ասեմ, եթե աղջիկը համարձակվել ա թաթը երկարացնել ու շլըփցնել տղայի այտը ուրեմն կամ ինքը կյանքից ձեռք ա քաշել  :LOL:  կամ տղան ահավոր ստորություն ա արել ու հաստատ արժանի ա եղել: Իսկ եթե տղան   ի պատասխան իր ստորության պատասխանին նման կերպ պատասխանի աղջկան, կներեք ուրեմն ինքը ղզիկ ա :Blush: , ավելի լավ  է տա սպանի, քան աղջկան  ապտակի   :Jpit:   Ամենալավ ապտակը արհամարանքն է :

*Զերծ մնացեք ապտակներից*  :Black Eye:   :Jpit:

----------

Kita (14.09.2009), snow (14.09.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ուրեմն ասեմ, եթե աղջիկը համարձակվել ա թաթը երկարացնել ու շլըփցնել տղայի այտը ուրեմն կամ ինքը կյանքից ձեռք ա քաշել  կամ տղան ահավոր ստորություն ա արել ու հաստատ արժանի ա եղել: Իսկ եթե տղան   ի պատասխան իր ստորության պատասխանին նման կերպ պատասխանի աղջկան, կներեք ուրեմն ինքը ղզիկ ա, ավելի լավ  է տա սպանի, քան աղջկան  ապտակի    Ամենալավ ապտակը արհամարանքն է :
> 
> *Զերծ մնացեք ապտակներից*


Յոժ  :Angry2: : Ուրեմն՝ սենց: Նախապայման. ես կյանքում կարգին աղջկա հանդեպ նենց բան չեմ անի, որ արժանի լինի չափալախի: Սիտուացիա. աղջիկը ինձ չափալախում ա: Տես՝ նախապայմանը: Ուրեմն ինքը սխալ ա: Հետևություն՝ էդ աղջիկը կարգին աղջիկ չի, կամ շուտով էլ կարգին աղջիկ չի լինի  :Jpit: : Արդյունք՝ պատասխան չափալախ պիվի շշով:

Հիմա պատասխան հարց  ::}: . ինչու՞ պիտի աղջիկը տղային չռփելու իրավունք ունենա, իսկ տղան աղջկան՝ չէ: Ինչո՞վ ենք ձեզնից պակա՞ս որ: Էս ամեն ինչը սեռական խտրականություն ա: Դուք ոտնահարում եք տղամարդկանց իրավունքները: Աղջիկը տղուն չռփում ա՝ հերոսուհի ա, համարյա՝ մածյ-գեռայինյա, տղեն աղջկան մատով կպնում ա՝ սըտոր արարաձ ա: Եթե հավասարություն ա, ապա ես պահանջում եմ փոխադարձաբար հավասար ու համարժեք ծեծուջարդեր  :Angry2: :

----------

ministr (14.09.2009), Moonwalker (30.10.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս ինչ սադո-մազոխիստական թեմայա ?? Ինչի եք ապտակի պես էրոտիկ երևույթն էսքան պրմիտիվացրել - ստորություն, արհամարանք, կտամ կսպանեմ: Ուրիշ տեսանկյունից նայեք: Օրինակ սեքսոտ ապտակ, ու տնքոց "այ դու անառակ, տիրիր ինձ":

----------

Kuk (17.04.2011), total_abandon (05.06.2014)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Էս ինչ սադո-մազոխիստական թեմայա ?? Ինչի եք ապտակի պես էրոտիկ երևույթն էսքան պրմիտիվացրել - ստորություն, արհամարանք, կտամ կսպանեմ: Ուրիշ տեսանկյունից նայեք: Օրինակ սեքսոտ ապտակ, ու տնքոց "այ դու անառակ, տիրիր ինձ":


Ուզում էի գրել, էն էլ լրիվ ուրիշ խոսակցություն գնաց: «Ապտակիր ինձ, գազանիկ» և այլն:

Ի դեպ՝ թեմայի սահմանման մեջ մանրամասնվում ա՞, թե հատկապես ո՛ր թշին ա հասցվում իգական ապտակը  :Xeloq: :

----------

Morpheus_NS (15.09.2009)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Յոժ *: Ուրեմն՝ սենց: Նախապայման. ես կյանքում կարգին աղջկա հանդեպ նենց բան չեմ անի, որ արժանի լինի չափալախի:* Սիտուացիա. աղջիկը ինձ չափալախում ա: Տես՝ նախապայմանը: Ուրեմն ինքը սխալ ա: Հետևություն՝ էդ աղջիկը կարգին աղջիկ չի, կամ շուտով էլ կարգին աղջիկ չի լինի : Արդյունք՝ պատասխան չափալախ պիվի շշով:
> 
> Հիմա պատասխան հարց . ինչու՞ պիտի աղջիկը տղային չռփելու իրավունք ունենա, իսկ տղան աղջկան՝ չէ: Ինչո՞վ ենք ձեզնից պակա՞ս որ: Էս ամեն ինչը սեռական խտրականություն ա: Դուք ոտնահարում եք տղամարդկանց իրավունքները: Աղջիկը տղուն չռփում ա՝ հերոսուհի ա, համարյա՝ մածյ-գեռայինյա, տղեն աղջկան մատով կպնում ա՝ սըտոր արարաձ ա: Եթե հավասարություն ա, ապա ես պահանջում եմ փոխադարձաբար հավասար ու համարժեք ծեծուջարդեր :



Հայկ, բայց ես  ի նկատի ունեի այն տղաներին, որոնք ստոր արարք են արել, դու ստոր արարքներ շատ ե՞ս անում  :LOL: , եթե դու նման կարգի բան չես արել,  ուրեմն աղջկիկը ծեծիի կարիք ունի  :LOL:   կամ հիվանդ ներվայն ա  :Sad: 
Ուրեմն սենց, եթե նորմալ աղջկա  ոչ մի  ներվայն հիվանդություն ու կյանքից ձեռք քաշելու միտումներ չունի, չափալախում ա տղային ուրեմն տղան  ստոր կենդանի է, հետո մի մոռացեք, որ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ ՝ լինի տղա թե ոչ տղա  :LOL: , իրեն ինչ որ ահավոր ձևով  կպնեն, ռեֆլեքսիվորեն անկանխատեսելի բաներ կարող է անել պաշտպանվելու համար, ինչու չէ նաև չափալախել, սամի նապռասիլիս կակ գավաիցա :  :Tongue:  Հավասարություն , հավասարություն չափալախը կարելի է փոխարինել վրաերթերի հետ  :Blush: 
Բայց ինչ հետաքրքիր հատկություններ ունեք տղաներդ, մի հատ չափալախի մասին խոսք ա գնում, վսյոո անձի պաշտպանության հարցը դնում եք սեղանին , հավասարություն , ֆլան ֆստան: Հավասարություն հավասարություն՝ տղամարդը թող նստի տունը երեխա պահի, աղջիկը գիշերը գնա ընկերուհիների հետ բիսետկում բլոտ խաղա  :LOL: : Տղան տղա է, աղջիկը աղջիկը, ոչ մեկ մյուսից պակաս չի, հավասար են տարբեր հարթություններում, նույն հարթությունում երբեք հավասար լինել չեն կարող :  :Cool:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ի դեպ՝ թեմայի սահմանման մեջ մանրամասնվում ա՞, թե հատկապես ո՛ր թշին ա հասցվում իգական ապտակը


Աջ ու ձախը ի նկատի ունես, թե վերև ներքևը ?? Իրավիճակից կախված, բոլոր չորս տարբերակներն էլ լավն են: Հատկապես եթե գազանիկի պահն աշխատում ա:

----------

Mephistopheles (28.08.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Աջ ու ձախը ի նկատի ունես, թե վերև ներքևը ?? Իրավիճակից կախված, բոլոր չորս տարբերակներն էլ լավն են: Հատկապես եթե գազանիկի պահն աշխատում ա:


Դե ասենք՝ ներքևի աջ քառորդին:

----------


## Սլիմ

Չեմ ապտակել, իմ կարծիքով երեսին խփելը ամենվիրավորական բաննա, կապ չունի տղայի թե աղջկա: Բայց խփել եմ(շպրտել եմ դեպի զոհը :LOL: ) հեռախոսով, կոշիկով, վազայով, բաժակով, թավայով, մի խոսքով , էտ պահին ինչ լինումա ձեռքիս տակ: Հա մի անգամ էլ դանակով ձեռքին եմ խփել, բայց դրա համար ափսոսում եմ, ուղակի շատ խանդեցի :Sad:  :Blush:  չզսպեցի ինձ: Գլխին ջուր լցնել եղելա կատակով :Smile:

----------

Հայկօ (17.09.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Բայց խփել եմ(շպրտել եմ դեպի զոհը) հեռախոսով, կոշիկով, վազայով, բաժակով, թավայով, մի խոսքով , էտ պահին ինչ լինումա ձեռքիս տակ: Հա մի անգամ էլ դանակով ձեռքին եմ խփել, բայց դրա համար ափսոսում եմ, ուղակի շատ խանդեցի չզսպեցի ինձ


ԲՏՌ-ով չես փորձել՞ :Shok:

----------

Alphaone (28.02.2014), Chilly (28.08.2010), Moonwalker (28.08.2010), total_abandon (05.06.2014), Արամ (28.02.2014)

----------


## Սլիմ

> ԲՏՌ-ով չես փորձել՞


Չէ , ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևումա :Wink:  Ես խանդոտ եմ , շուտ բռնկվող ու շատ դեպքերում չեմ դիմանում : Բնավորությոնաս էտ գծի համար էլ իմ սիրելին ինձ շատա սիրում, գիտի որ դավաճանի ու ես իմանամ , կարա հանգիստ պատրաստվի մահվան:

----------


## Yevuk

Ես մի անգամ դպրոցում եմ մեր դասարանից մի տղայի ապտակել. չափն անցել էր… Բայց հիմա չեմ համարձակվի մեկին ապտակել, կարծում եմ էտ արդեն շատ վիրավորական կլինի… Ճիշտ ասեվեց, ամենաուժեղ ապտակը արհամարհանքն է. սրանից լավ/վատ բան իրոք չկա…Ինքս արահամարհել եմ ու զգացել իմ վրա  :Sad:  Ամեն դեպքում ապտակից հաստատ լավա ու օգնումա  :Smile:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Շատ-շատ եմ ապտակել. սիրածս գործողություններից մեկն է :Wink: 
Որոշ ապտակներ մինչև հիմա հիշում եմ։ Մի անգամ քեռուս տղային, որ նոր էր ընդունվել համալսարան, տեսա մաթֆակի շենքի դիմացի պատին պպզած, շուջն էլ մի 10-12 տղա։ Իրեն լավ էր զգում  :Cool:  Գիտի, որ տանել չեմ կարողանում պպզած տղաներին, ինձ էլ տեսավ ու միանգամից չիջավ իր բարձունքից։ Ես էլ կանչեցի, գրկեցի, մի հատ ջերմ պաչիկ արեցի ու մի հավեցո՜ո՜ո՜վ ապտակ։ Տղերքի դեմքը տեսնել էր պետք  :Shok: 
Այս տարի տարբեր առիթներով 3 տղայի եմ ապտակել։ Մեկը մոտ մի ժամ այգում իմ ու ընկերուհուս ներվերն էր ուտում, իսկ ապտակելուցս հետո գոռաց, որ ես գիժ եմ, մյուսն ասաց, որ ինչ էլ անեմ չի նեղանա, որովհետև իրեն տեղն է, ապտակելուց հետո էլ ասաց, որ իր սիրած աղջկան ամեն ինչ կարելի է, թեկուզ հասարակական վայրում իրեն ապտակել, իսկ էն երրորդն էդպես էլ չհասկացավ, որ ապտակեցի, 


> որովհետև կարծել եմ, որ ապտակին հաստատ համբույրը կհաջորդի 
> Ինձ թվում է ապտակը մի յուրովի համբույրի հրավեր է


  :Blush:   :Fool:  :Lol2:  Արդյունքն ընդամենն այն եղավ, որ բազմաթիվ մակդիրներիս ավելացավ ևս մեկը՝ *քայլող վանդալիզմ*
Ախր մի օրվա ընթացքում երեք անգամ ապտակեցի։ Չնայած, մեր մեջ ասած, էդքան կյանքս ուտելու համար երեքին էլ լիովին արժանի էր։ :Aggressive:

----------

Արամ (10.12.2013)

----------


## Christ

Իրոք ամեամեծ ապտակը,վիրավորանքը.... արհամարանքն է:Կոնկրետ ես ոչ մեկի չեմ ապտակել,բայց մի օր մի աղջկա պիտի ապտակեի,գիտեմ գեղեցիկ երևույթ չէ(այն էլ երբ հասարակական վայրում աղջիկը ապտակում է աղջկա) ու երևի էդ ժամանակ էլ էդպես մտածեցի դրա համար չապտակեցի,բայց նա արժանի էր,նախ նրա համար ,որ բոլոր սահամնները արդեն անցել էր ,երկրորդն էլ,որովհետև նա ենքան զարգացած ինտելեկտ չունի ,որ հասկանա իրեն արհամարեցի,ավելին երևի մտածեց... ու եթե հիմա էդ ամենը լիներ առանց վարանելու կապտակեի....
Չնայած սովորություն չունեմ իմ արածների կամ չարածների համար զղջալու,բայց էս դեպքը բացառություն էր

----------


## erexa

Անլուրջ եմ ապտակել մի տղայի, դերասանություն անելու ժամանակ, բայց նենց էի դերիս մեջ մտել ,ոնց որ ճիշտ ծեծեի:  :LOL:

----------


## Katka

Ձեռս չի բարձրանում:

----------


## lampone

Իմ կարծիքով ապտակում է նա, ով զգում է սեփական թուլությունը, անկարողությունը…

----------

Նարե91 (12.05.2011)

----------


## TatevY

Բարև… Իմ կարծիքով ինչ էլ լինի՝ չարժէ հունից դուրս գալ այնքան, որ սոցիալական նորման մոռացվի  :Tongue:  Ասենք չարժէ տրվել հեռուստետեսային բարքերին և կրկնել՝ անգիր արած բանաստեղծության նման  :Unsure:

----------


## Զաքար

Իմ կյանքում մի նման դեպք եղել է,սակայն երեխա էի.ես 15 տարեկան աղջիկս 12 տարեկան,ուզում էի համբուրեի ապտակեց ու նույն պահին էլ այնպիսի քնքշությամբ ինձ փաթաթվեց,որ ես ուղղակի սկսեցի ժպտալ,հաճախ ենք մինչև օրըս հիշում եղածը,ու ուղղակի հիանում այդ տարիքում եղած մեր զգացողություններով:Կարծում եմ կարևորությունը կայանում է նրանում թե ինչպես հարդվեց իրավիճակը,պատճառը լավն էր,եղածը ոչ,իսկ հետևանքը հիանալի: :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Եղելա՞,որ աղջկանից ապտակ ստանաք,տղանե՛ր*… Եթե այո,ապա ինչո՞ւ,ո՞նց,պատմեք մի քիչ,եթե ուզում եք…
> Աղջիկնե:ր, եղելա՞,որ ապտակեք տղայի կամ բաժակի խմիչքը շփեք վրեն… եթե այո, ապա ինչո՞ւ.//
> Ինձ կյանքում ոչ մի աղջիկ չի ապտակել կամ խմիչք չի լցրել վրաս…


այո… very sexy…

----------


## John

4րդ դասարանում էի
սիրահարվել էի
հիմար-հիմար խոսում էի
չդիմացավ
արժանի էի

----------

Mephistopheles (04.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> 4րդ դասարանում էի
> սիրահարվել էի
> հիմար-հիմար խոսում էի
> չդիմացավ
> արժանի էի


իմն էլ էր 4րդ դասարանում…

----------

John (04.06.2014)

----------


## John

> իմն էլ էր 4րդ դասարանում…


Անի՞ էր անունը

----------

Mephistopheles (05.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Անի՞ էր անունը


Գոհար…

----------

John (04.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ինքն իմ նկատմամբ շատ հոգատար էր… միշտ ուշադիր էր որ "խելոք" մնամ որ պրոբլեմներ չունենամ, ոնց որ մամաս լիներ (կան տենց աղջիկներ)… ինքը կարծում էր որ իմ նկատմամբ պետք ա հոգատար լինել և ուշադիր (չեմ ասում սիրում էր)… ես էլ առիթից օգտվել ձեռ էի առնում… մեկ էլ կավիճի բարձիկը շպրտեց վրաս ու հետո մի հատ շատ սիրուն կուկլա ապտակ տվեց… շշմեցի, մազերս բիզի-բիզ կանգնեց սկզբից… հետո վիրավորանքն եկավ փոխարինելու, հետո նվաստացումը, հետո լացը… բայց չլացեցի էդ պահին… սուս ու փուս գնացի տեղս նստեցի գլուխս կախ լացս պահելով… հետո երբ բոլորը դասարանից գնացին մենակ մնացի տենց նստած, ացունքները սկսեցին գլորվել… 

ինքը հետ եկավ, սկզբից արցունքներս էր ուզում մաքրեր թաշկինակով, հետո սկսեց շորերս մաքրել ու լացելով ասել որ ես պետք ա խելոք մնամ… ես էլ ձեռով էի անում, միթոմ "գնա, չեմ ուզում"…

----------

Alphaone (05.06.2014), Chuk (05.06.2014), GriFFin (05.06.2014), John (05.06.2014), total_abandon (05.06.2014), Աթեիստ (05.06.2014), մարիօ (05.06.2014), Յոհաննես (05.06.2014), Ուլուանա (05.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

Նման բան չի եղել, նախ որտև ես առիթ չեմ տվել, հետո էլ նման հիստերիկ կերպով իրանց էմոցիաներն արտահայտող աղջիկների հետ չեմ շփվել  :Smile:

----------

total_abandon (05.06.2014)

----------


## boooooooom

Ընդամենը 1 անգամ, կինս, էն ժամանակ դեռ կինս չէր: մի արարք էր արել, որը ես գողություն որակեցի, ճըլըտ... / ինքը չէր գողացել/

----------

Mephistopheles (05.06.2014), Աթեիստ (05.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ընդամենը 1 անգամ, կինս, էն ժամանակ դեռ կինս չէր: մի արարք էր արել, որը ես գողություն որակեցի, ճըլըտ... / ինքը չէր գողացել/


լավ ա չի սպանել… սովորաբար որ արած են լինում ու դու ասում ես՝ ապտակ ա… բայց որ արած չեն լինում ու ասում ես՝ էտի սպանություն ա…

----------

boooooooom (05.06.2014), Աթեիստ (05.06.2014), Արէա (05.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (05.06.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

Ես էլ ապտակած չկամ,որովհետև առիթ չի եղել, մեր դասարանի տղաները ինձ հետ քույրիկի պես էին ու հետո ես միշտ էլ ընկերական եմ եղել բոլորի հետ: Բայց այ մեր դասարանում մի հատ աղջիկ կար, չէր նայում աջ ու ձախ, բոլորին ճըլոթի էր տալիս:

----------


## total_abandon

Եթե տենց բան լինի էլ կոգտվեմ այս հոդվածի խորհուրդներից։  :LOL:  

http://lurkmore.to/%D0%91%D0%B1%D0%BF%D0%B5

----------


## Յոհաննես

Ֆուտբոլային բանավեճ էր,դասարանիս աղջիկն էլ Արսենալին էր երկրպագում,բանավեճի թեժ պահին մի հատ շփոց կերա,ճիշտ է հետո ինքը ներողություն խնդրեց,բայց դե էլ ու՞մ էր պետք:
Սա միակ դեպքը չէր,բայց ես ինչ հիշում եմ,մենակ էդ աղջիկն էր ինձ շփցնում:

----------

